# eating and spitting food out?



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

So I have a Tinc for couple weeks now and he/she seems pretty skinny and I noticed today that he would catch the ff and spit it out again. Does anyone know why that happens  
Here's a picture:


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

I know that my azureus froglets will do the same thing occasionally. Whether it's because that particular fly had too much powder on it, or it didn't go in right, I just don't know. They spit some out and then eat the same one successfully immediately afterward too. I think it's just a matter of the tinc group being picky eaters (or so I've heard). Your frog does look a little bit thin. How many flies are you feeding at once? How many do you find crawling around the container after about an hour? You may need to simply feed more flies but if the little one is simply not eating then you should contact Dr. Frye ([email protected]) and send him some fecals. You've got a beautiful little cobalt there and I hope all is well .


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, I remember Rich from Black Jungle mentioning in a video that having too much powder on a feeder can cause the animal to not want to eat it. I'd try to feed it undusted flies and see if it eats those. Best advice I can give.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

From the look of that pic...there appears to be a lot of loose particles of substrate ect. If that's the case and the frog is ingesting a quantity of coco, spagh or other "earth".....you should consider a lot of leaf litter.


soil, mineral and "other" particle ingestion is commonplace in the wild but in the enclosed viv with "commerical" substrate and a small froglet, relatively fragile.....I would err on the side of caution and make sure he is not "eating too much dirt".


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

occasionally I feed hydei larvea (just put it in a milk lid and sprinkle a little of supplements over the top). I have not had a frog that would not eat them, milk lid always empty the next day.

Hope your tinc gets better soon.

-Beth


----------



## charoozz520 (Dec 8, 2008)

I guess it was too much powder I am still not too sure how much powder to use since I just switch and started using rep-cal. I misted today and added more FF and the tinc seem to ate a lot more I saw it eat at least 20 before i looked away and started feeding my other frogs. The only problem I have right now is that it keeps siting on the brom, stare at the screen and jumps at it I am afraid sooner or later he/she will hurt his snout and it might get infected. Does anyone know why its doing this


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

It may see it's own reflection. My azureus will often stare at the ceiling (cover of the sterilite container) because of a water droplet or a stray FF. Basically they stare down anything that moves . I don't know how you'd discourage the nose bumping though. Good luck with that.


----------

